# JuicePlus



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I have been using this product called juice plus. I used to Juice. Not always convenient. Juice plus is made by NSA and it is fruit that is juiced and dehydrated and put in capsule form as well as a vegetable capsule. I take one of each a day. It is always loaded with Fiber and acidophilus. They also make a protein shake that is loaded with nutrients. I can;t begin to tell you the energy it gives me as well as nourishes my body with all the right things. I had to take Beano with it at first but now my body is used to it. If you would like more information let me know and I can email some to you!


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

I almost fell for the sales pitch from somebody I work with, but changed my mind after reading what was on the following site: www.mlmwatch.org/04C/NSA/juiceplus.html Does Flux - or anyone else - have anything to add?------------------Phyllis


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Interesting website. I have of course only the NSA version. It is definitely food for thought!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I guess like any other supplements; they are not for everyone. The whole food supplementation I do know is the future. I mean have you ever seen just how many herbal products are out there now; why because they sell! People are always looking for a fix to something. Something to help them sleep, lose weight, stay awake, for acne, etc. on and on and on. I know that juice plus works for me. It has proved to be a reliable product since I have been taking it. It has helped me to have more energy and the fiber in it is great for my C IBS. In reference to the article on the website. I am not overly impressed with what degree someone has. I know more people who have done the research and collected the data on an issue and do not hold a formal degree and are quite ept and knowledgeable. Holding a let's say nutrition degree for instance doesn't mean you know everything there is to know about nutrition or treament with certain vitamins or minerals. Seems that alot of NSAs products have been superior products in the past. I am not totally familiar with all of them.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I agree with Phyllis. I follow a macrobiotic diet and sometimes it is very difficult to eat all the things that are good for you in a day. I also take vitamins, but believe the bulk of what you need has to come directly from food. Pill or capsuale form cannot give you the same nutrients. It's just my opinion, but whatever works for you.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2000)

Rita - i think this sounds great - despite the negative cynicism...i think it is an individual thing. and as low energy and c are my main troubles - i like the sound of it - especially as i find that when i have the time to do some juicing it does make me much more energetic!!please let me know more - is there a website i can check or anything?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2000)

I am a firm believer in getting nutrients from our food via a healthy eating plan. Sometimes this is not possible and supplements are a big help.Needless to say whatever is in the Caltrate has given me some relief and I ain't knockin' supplements!I believe we can go overboard in everything we do in life, just be sensible and as dad always says, "everything in moderation" and he just turned 80.Best of luck in all we try and don't give up!!------------------BJV/Female__(D)


----------

